# Посоветуйте лечебное учреждение в Москве (остеохондроз)



## NIK (29 Май 2011)

Добрый день!
Мне 25 лет, рост 178, вес 72.
Год назад весной стала неметь левая часть тела (ребра, живот, немного спина и чуть отдавало в ногу). Был тогда тоже в Москве, сходил в 3 платные клиники, в одной врач потыкал, потыкал в меня иголочками и сказал, что надо обследовать каким-то дорогущим аппаратом проводимость нервных импульсов в теле. В другой почти те-же самые процедуры и направил на рентген, но только выписал не общее направление, а только в ту лабораторию с которой они сотрудничают и стоимость рентгена позвоночника в 2-х проекциях была 4500р. - я отказался идти делать. В третей врач так-же поколола, попридавливала позвоночник (кстати ни чего не болит) и сказала что это просто нервное перенапряжение. Итого было затрачено более 4000р, а причину онемений так и не установили. Поняв что и дальше буду тупо выкидывать деньги, поехал домой в обычную поликлинику. В городской поликлинике куда обратился по рентгеновскому снимку(который кстати стоил 180р. за 2 проекции) поставили диагноз остеохондроз в 2 местах (точно локализацию мне тогда не сказали) и назначили уколы. Уколы делали 2 недели, толку не было. Но спустя месяца полтора стало все сходить на нет и проявлялось только после долгой ходьбы в туфлях с жестким каблуком.
И вот опять весна (совпадение или закономерность) и стал проявляться этот остеохондроз - опять те-же признаки немеет левая часть тела, бывает в животе и ребрах такое ощущение как будто стянуты подкожные мышцы, т.е. все время напряжены, и вот теперь еще стали неметь кончики пальцы на руках (больше на правой) и совсем немного левая часть языка. Думаю стоит сходить к врачу. Но вот куда идти, после моего "удачного" прошлогоднего опыта - без понятия. Т.к. я иногородний, то только платный прием. А цены везде заоблачные. Посоветуйте мед учреждение куда можно обратиться и деньги не будут тупо выкинуты на воздух, где не будут назначать бесполезных процедур по вымоганию денег, а главное будут квалифицированные врачи.
Спасибо!
P.S. Как же я ненавижу эту тупую страну, где человеку не может быть гарантированно банальное оказание квалифицированной мед помощи....


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Май 2011)

NIK написал(а):


> Как же я ненавижу эту тупую страну, где человеку не может быть гарантированно банальное оказание квалифицированной мед помощи....



Страна не причем, мой коллега практикует в Ольстере, много "веселых" истоий рассказал о Британской медицине, масса наших эмигрантов столкнувшись с медициной Италии, Испании, Англии приезжают решать вопросы здоровья на
Родину, и не потому что дешевле. Я это знаю из своей собственной практики.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Май 2011)

Время социализма безвозвратно кануло в Лету. В эпоху дикого капитализма за все приходится платить. В России, где уже давно успешно практикуется система обязательного медицинского страхования, выполнение тех или иных медицинских услуг, включенных в перечень ОМС, проводится бесплатно. За все остальное, естественно, а тем более в частных медицинских центрах, приходится платить. Примерно так же обстоят дела и в странах "свободного мира".


----------



## NIK (30 Май 2011)

Дак есть ОМС Москвы)) Но нет регистрации - соответственно просьба принять в больнице превращается в такое унижение, что лучше уж я заплачу.
Друзья. Так посоветуйте клинику в Москве (лучше даже государственную чем платную), где желательно есть МРТ. Дикуля и того подобного не в счет - читал отзывы, больше высасывают денег чем помогают.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Май 2011)

Форумчане москвичи, кто и где лечился, посоветуйте человеку врача.


----------



## abelar (30 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Форумчане москвичи, кто и где лечился, посоветуйте человеку врача.


Может быть, надо *ф*орумчане-*М*осквичи?!!!!


----------



## IbragimovD (1 Июл 2011)

> Дикуля и того подобного не в счет - читал отзывы, больше высасывают денег чем помогают.



Полный бред. Центров Дикуля по Москве не один, поэтому не надо всех под одну гребенку


----------



## NIK (2 Июл 2011)

Большое спасибо за ответы, но уже не актуально. Не доходя ни до какой клиники, сделал МРТ всего позвоночника и обнаружили то, после чего любые обычные проблемы позвоночника отдыхают... Как оказалось остеохондроз есть и не большая грыжка, также грыжи Шермоля (если правильно выразился). Но все проблемы были совершенно не из за этого....


----------



## olyasmile (2 Июл 2011)

А из-за чего?


----------



## NIK (2 Июл 2011)

РС


----------



## olyasmile (2 Июл 2011)

А что это? Я просто не в курсе.


----------



## NIK (2 Июл 2011)

Рассеянный склероз в шейном отделе обнаружили 2 очага, дальше решили сделать МРТ мозга - там оказалось все хуже


----------



## olyasmile (2 Июл 2011)

Даа, плохо, конечно...


----------



## NIK (2 Июл 2011)

Не сделай бы МРТ было бы куда хуже... и дальше наши врачи лечили бы остеохондроз...


----------



## olyasmile (2 Июл 2011)

Согласна, своевременная диагностика увеличивает шансы успешного лечения.


----------

